# Movie camera at friend’s camp



## Angel-Rae (Mar 17, 2018)

I tried to take a film at a friend?s camp but I couldn?t work it all out. I can?t find anything in the beginners guide. Would anyone be so kind as to run me through firstly, how to recognise when the camera is recording and can imo emyseld or just the background and secondly how I can view what I record?


----------



## Ras (Mar 18, 2018)

Unfortunately, it isn't a recording mode. It's just a way to get a bird's-eye view of a friend's camp.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 18, 2018)

Ras said:


> Unfortunately, it isn't a recording mode. It's just a way to get a bird's-eye view of a friend's camp.


Oh ha ha ha that makes sense. I’m such a twit. Thank you.


----------

